# Shop Air Compressor



## Jack (Jul 28, 2007)

I think that I want, NO make that NEED an air compressor for my home shop. I'm thinking of something big enough to run my model steam engines and other model engines but not so big that I have to take out a second mortgage to run it or loud enough  to wake the neighbors while running.

What would you all recommend?  Remember I have most of the outlets used up and I don't feel the need to rewire or upgrade my electric service at this time. Think single phase only. Do the big box so called hardware stores have anything that woud work for me. Or maybe Craftsman, heaven forbid.

Lets hear from you all, what do you have? What should I get? :roll:


----------



## shred (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a cheapy Harbor Fright model with 2 small tanks.  It works pretty well at running engines and general low-volume shop-air needs, but doesn't push enough air to run major air tools-- it's also loud.  If you go down to smaller oilless compressors like tire-inflators, the noise level can go way down, but you'll want to check first.


----------



## lugnut (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a Craftsman 6.5 Hp Oil less and I hate it. Noisy, real noisy, and is over rated on how much air it will supply.  I had a regular two cylinder Sanborn, 5 hp that I sold when I moved from Idaho and I wish I had it back. If you are going to buy one, be sure its big enough (they over rate them) and if at all possibly hear it run first.   
Thats my story and Im sticking to it!
Mel


----------



## rake60 (Jul 29, 2007)

Mine is a little Craftsman 3HP with a 15 gallon vertical tank.
It's LOUD but is good for most of the tasks I ask of it.
One thing it will not do is keep up to a die grinder.  The 15 gallon tank
runs out of air far too quickly for any high volume tools.


----------



## lane (Jul 30, 2007)

Don`t buy a Oil Less compressor TOO noisy. 5H.P. any thing else. The bigger the better.


----------



## Mitchel880 (Jan 23, 2015)

My spouse and i will be able to utilize it although their simply just no enjoyment to help equipment. A bit 110vac smithy will not think it&#65533;s great.

I acquired your outboard part accomplished great although I will be not necessarily gonna accomplish very much further lowering quietly resistant to the serps figure.

Inside my friends retail outlet almost all everything significant was in flatbar along with requires flamecut as well as is actually 4140. Used to do not necessarily observe high quality tender material inside two. 500 dimension array.

Used to do find some 6" peices of 3/16", 1/4", 5/16", 3/8", 1/2" of 1018 plus the 3/8" is actually some type of steel.

Just one trendy work is often a pal seemed to be presently there whom performs at a mess equipment retail outlet might spherical us way up a lot of money of brass tavern stops by 1/4" -- 1-1/4" spherical at work and give these to us.

I'll group with much softer mining harvests each chance My spouse and i receive to any extent further.


----------



## Wizard69 (Jan 24, 2015)

Jack said:


> I think that I want, NO make that NEED an air compressor for my home shop.


Air compressors are extremely handy even if you aren't into model engines. 


> I'm thinking of something big enough to run my model steam engines and other model engines but not so big that I have to take out a second mortgage to run it or loud enough  to wake the neighbors while running.


Small engines can get by with a small compressor.   However once you have a compressor you will have a desire to get a bigger one fairly quick.  


> What would you all recommend?  Remember I have most of the outlets used up and I don't feel the need to rewire or upgrade my electric service at this time. Think single phase only.


A decent composes or will be a 220 VAC machine.  


> Do the big box so called hardware stores have anything that woud work for me. Or maybe Craftsman, heaven forbid.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hear from you all, what do you have? What should I get? :roll:




I literally have a hand me down compressor so by that measure I can't say what I would buy.   A fairly light duty model would work well in most home shops, so brand probably doesn't mean a lot.  What you need is one honestly sized as to CFM output how much CFM you need depends upon the engines you intend to run and the tools you will end up using.  

If you say that you have no need for Air tools now just having a compressor may change your mind.  As such I'd suggest a fairly large pump.


----------



## tornitore45 (Jan 24, 2015)

I had an Housfeld oiless and tankless bought at HD for $98.
Even after adding a $30 tank it still was next to useless from the beginning, and soon lost compression.  Restored by squirting oil.
Is now downgraded to the wife wood-turning shop, used to blow dust.

Replaced with a HF/Central Pneumatic Vertical, 19 Gallon, 125,PSI, 2.5HP (Chinese HP)  120V single Phase, paid $149
No problem after 3.5 years of light use, noisy but I doubt it bother the neighbor since is hardly noticeable inside the house.
Does not have the capacity to run tools but is great for clean up and will run engines all day.

I like the small footprint of a vertical.


----------



## DJP (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a 240VAC vertical tank model in my garage shop for power tools and a small oilless one for portable use. Both are noisy so placing it outdoors and running pipe to your an in-house shop may work best. 

My uncle (self-sufficient farmer) showed me how to remove the head from an old lawnmower engine and replace it with a flat plate and check valve to make a low rpm compressor. You still need a tank to collect capacity and it is limited to filling tractor tires and low pressure requirements but if you want quiet and have an electric motor handy, just make yourself a compressor.


----------



## bazmak (Jan 24, 2015)

I too am looking for a power souce my models.I have considered 12v car tyre inflators and  fish tank pumps but these have low output and no storage.Not sure if they will run a model.I can get a small 240v model with storage tank for about $100.Storage space is my problem.Please keep this thread going and any input/advise would be gratefully received.Dont have much experience with compressors and see any use for me other than running models. Oil or no oil ??
Pressure and capacity ??


----------



## DJP (Jan 24, 2015)

I am not familiar with air pressure/volume requirements to run model engines but perhaps a compressor used for graphic art will be quiet enough. Airbrushes can also be run on the air stored in an automotive tire. Small tanks will store enough air volume and pressure for air brush work. A big compressor in the garage for big air tools can be your source for a tank refill that quietly powers a hobby engine indoors. This way you have everything covered.

A SCUBA tank refill might also be cost effective for clean quiet indoor air pressure.

I only use compressed air for tools and never to clean chips in the machine shop. I have found a shop vac to be just as effective and safer when it comes to cleaning up steel chips. Besides, a little mess around the machines shows that they are being productively used instead of being on display.

Just a few thoughts for your consideration.


----------



## Geartooth (Jan 24, 2015)

If you want quiet, stay away from the oil-less diaphragm compressors. They all run way to fast and loud. An over-sized piston air pump running at a slow speed will last a lifetime. Most air tools do not consume large quantities of air, but die grinders/ sanders, and sandblasters will.
I have three smaller (1 to 2 horsepower) compressors and can connect them together when I need a lot of CFM.


----------



## bazmak (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Geartooth,any advise on a small compressor to suit my requirements
Ie HP,pressure CFM etc.I will then check out the smallest model @$99 in our local hardware store Thanks Bazmak


----------



## Rustkolector (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a unheated garage out back that I use mostly in summer for antique engine work, and a small home machine shop in the basement.  Neither of my shops it that well equipped but I consider an air compressor essential in both shops. Winters are long and cold here in central NY so I usually retire to the basement shop for the winter to build my model engines.  My summer shop has a 5 hp oil lubed compressor that runs my air tools and grit blasting nicely. My problem has been air in my basement shop. I bought a small pancake oil-less compressor last year on sale at HF. Being oil-less it is nice for air brushing, and adequately handles my other minimal air needs (I don't have steam engines). However, when it is running I cannot even hear an incoming phone call 4' from the phone. It startles me every time it starts unexpectedly. It is quite annoying to say the least. Yesterday I was in my local Ace Hardware store and saw this small Senco air compressor (retail $149). http://www.senco.com/CompressorDetails.aspx?k=PC1010 It is designed for finish and trim nail guns. It looks much better made (Tiwan) than the HF compressor I have now. I asked them to plug it in and run it for me. They did and we could easily converse standing 2' from it. We didn't run it up to 125 psi, but I am going to check that out next visit. It was surprisingly quiet for a 3600 RPM air-less. The specs say 68 dbA. Anyone looking for a small air compressor might want to take a look at it. 
Jeff


----------



## rodw (Jan 25, 2015)

bazmak said:


> I too am looking for a power souce my models.I have considered 12v car tyre inflators and  fish tank pumps but these have low output and no storage.Not sure if they will run a model.I can get a small 240v model with storage tank for about $100.Storage space is my problem.Please keep this thread going and any input/advise would be gratefully received.Dont have much experience with compressors and see any use for me other than running models. Oil or no oil ??
> Pressure and capacity ??



Bazmak, there is a company called Boss Air Suspension on the gold coast who sell storage tanks for 12 volt compressors. They also have pressure cutoff switches. You need a pressure relief valve set at a higher pressure than the switch for safety. I have a 9 litre storage tank from them in my 4WD. Also consider the ARB compressor which has a small storage tank built in. But it will be a lot cheaper if you find the storage for one. I have mine mounted outside my shed with a power switch and outlet inside to solve my space problem.


----------



## Chiptosser (Jan 25, 2015)

I would suggest, get a larger unit than you think that you would ever need!

Then you will be closer to where you want to be for volume capacity. 

Big and slow, You'll be glad you did!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 25, 2015)

1HP 6.5 gallon tank less than 60db  $170

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Tools-Hardware-Air-Compressors-Tools-Accessories/California-Air-Tools/N-5yc1vZc2fhZ8te
I have a friend that has one and loves it.  
tin


----------



## vederstein (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a 5hp Craftsman oiless I purchased in 1997.  It has served me well over the years, but I finally couldn't handle the racket it made any more.

So after some research I purchased a compressor from California Air Tools.  Their main selling point is how quiet they are for an oiless compressor.

This youtube video has a decibel comparison.  (The one shown in the video is a little smaller than the one I purchased).

http://youtu.be/ZZryRKHrCKc

...Ved.


----------



## purpleknif (Jan 25, 2015)

I got mine for I think at horrible freight. Works great. A little hard to get going when it gets down to 19 deg F in the garage though. $119.00


----------



## Ken I (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a 2 HP piston reciprocal which is too noisy for the neighbors at midnight.

I also have a logbook and history of annual pressure tests for it's receiver and relief valve etc....

However...... I have friend who uses two scrapped off fridge compressors feeding a 20kg LPG "receiver" which will reach about 4-5 Bar in 10-15 minutes and will drive a spray gun or die grinder for about 1 minute in 5.

A real Heath Robinson contraption which does not comply with any code and might in fact be downright dangerous but does work, is very quiet and is dead cheap.

I don't approve - Just saying......

Regards,
               Ken


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 25, 2015)

Talking of used fridge compressors.  Well it has been done one or twice before. .
Here is aan old thread from the elay days of this forum.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=772







Tin


----------

